# Pre-season NFL games



## JAY1175 (Jul 26, 2003)

I have a client who wants' to get the Packers pre-season games at his Bar & Grill. Will C-Band get those for him or will I need to get a Ku band LNB and a digital ready receiver? Also what's the best way to find out what bird and channel the games are going to be on


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I have not looked for them with my C-band in at least 3 years, but when I did I searched both bands, all satellites and transponders at the game time for the game I wanted to watch.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

I use "Groups" in Yahoo. The two rooms that I like best are "backhaul" and "Backhauls". An hour or two before each preseason game, someone will post the satellite location where the game will be uplinked. You may opt to have posts sent directly to your email if you wish. This is my painless method of locating sports feeds.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Doug, I am on my way there right now to sign up, Jay let us know how you get on, and give us some more info if you can, and I would love to know what bar it is as I am local.good luck!


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Jay, I just picked this up from the "other" forum:
http://wfrv.com/siteSearch/local_story_205102523.html


----------



## JAY1175 (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks....The bar is the Buffalo Tap on hwy. 13 in Savage, MN. Hope to see you there!

Jay


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I will see ya there..................when they start showing soccer games! Sorry I am a soccerman really! : ) Glasgow Celtic FC. 1888


----------



## JAY1175 (Jul 26, 2003)

Doug E said:


> Jay, I just picked this up from the "other" forum:
> http://wfrv.com/siteSearch/local_story_205102523.html


Hey Doug E.

Thanks for your help. The backhaul area and the note from channel 5 are the type of things I was needing and you delivered! If you ever need something that I can do for you, do not hesitate to let me know!!!!

Jay

[email protected] DSL

[email protected] for about 4 more months til my free trial is used up.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

There are 3 main lists to subscribe to for backhauls. 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Backhaul is the mother list. Don't use backhauls. No one is on backhauls. Backhaul is different. 

Glad to see it's painless for others! For some, it's fun!


----------

